# BMW E30 Bi-Turbo v Porsche Carrera GT



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ftp://ftp2.xela-fr.com/xelafr/M3Nurburgring.wmv

Wind on to 2mins 15secs in, and then watch a Carrera GT get a scare of it's life at the 'ring!

 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Where did you get that Kev?

The guy in the GT was at Ring when I was there in May, a British guy. He was a right c*ck.

The Ring closed for accident recovery and you know what the car park gets like, so this guy stop rolls up and parks the car blocking the entrance to the lower car park and fecks off. Marshalls took ages to find him.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was that the yellow Carrera GT??

He was a total nob jockey. Thought as he drove a Carrera GT that he had the right to park wherever he wanted. Now he really was up his own ar$e Kev. Money & flash cars do not buy class.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What's with the going up the "back to track" lane and then turning into the car park?!? :roll:

Isn't this the Evo long termer normally with Paul Bailey driving?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There was much paddock talk and forum afterwards and it was established as not being the Evo resprayed one.

They run both off lanes to avoid queues now, they did it when we were there in May. Although not to clear on entry so most regulars stayed in the right lane. Good start on the queueing problem.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

u mean if I own a Carrera GT I cant do as I please and everyone will respect me?

Sod that then, cancelled my order, lying [email protected] at Porsche! Tell u owt for a sale those Germans!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Judging by the braking points of the Carrera GT (& i'm no expert) i'd say that was slightly more to do with the E30 drivers track knowledge than the performance of his car, however it's certainly a stonking fast motor.

We've all (well most of us) been taken their by car's that under no circumstance should stand a chance (even on a track) but minutes can be taken off times by track knowledge.

I bet he's had some mileage out of that race story :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very quick bimmer, but I lnow what I'd rather have.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Very quick bimmer, but I lnow what I'd rather have.


Not in Yellow though :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Very quick bimmer, but I lnow what I'd rather have.
> ...


And why not :?:  I wonder if it was the same guy who was on 5th Gear with the Yellow one and the garage full of Â£200000= motors


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW what a mint video


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Kudos to the CGT driver, he didn't hang about to be fair. He didn't seem to drive as though he was more concerned with getting stone chips than actually enjoying what the car can do.

The E30 was quick too. I wonder what their respective times were? 

Enjoyed that video, thanks for posting.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

ResB...looking at your sig, your 997 has great cruise control!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Excellent vid. Def looks like the Bimmer driver knew the track or had less fear. Saying that if i owned a GT i wouldnt be going balls out. Think he should have dropped behind the bimmer and followed him to watch his lines through the corners.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CGT driver not exactly getting the most from his steed... :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agreed.

It's funny how people often view videos like this as comparisons of the cars. At the 'ring it's rarely a car Vs car debate. 9.5 times out of 10 the difference is the driver.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

omen666 said:


> ResB...looking at your sig, your 997 has great cruise control!!!


Yeah I know. It is a Porsche option. It's called the "Remote Option" as you would guess. You see I have no friends, so how do you think I took the photo? 

This is the Remote.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What the hell was that knackered old Volvo doing on the ring  :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> CGT driver not exactly getting the most from his steed... :wink:


I think he may have realised he 'had' to get away and try to save some grace, because just after Bergwerk (going into the straights at Kesselchen), the Porker really pegs it. That is unless the BMW backed off, but i'm not so sure judging by the speed of the BMW.

Shame it cuts before they get to the Karussell though, and I would have loved to have seen the cars go through Brunchen!


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

The BMW was quite quick - saw this car on the trip in May


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dubbers said:


> The BMW was quite quick - saw this car on the trip in May
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/ ... 006062.jpg


After looking at the vid again, 'tis the same car indeed. Looks like he spends a fair bit of time there.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > CGT driver not exactly getting the most from his steed... :wink:
> ...


Your knowledge of the ring is impressive...are you regular too?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


No, certainly not a regular(!), but having spent the best part of 4 solid days there last year either passengering or spectating taking photos at various points, I know the track fairly well.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dubbers said:


> The BMW was quite quick - saw this car on the trip in May


What a surprise, he's parked it wherever he felt like parking it. C0CK.

Awesome motor though 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> dubbers said:
> 
> 
> > The BMW was quite quick - saw this car on the trip in May
> ...


Not that I endorse it but I guess he thinks Â£300K plus gives him the right, cant vouch for my common sense if had a Â£300K plus car!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He does seem to like parking in prime locations. This was from when we was there in May :


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Watching the video I'd say the Porsche wasn't really pushing it. The lines the BMW took were rather interesting sometimes yet he still kept up. Even if the BMW was ultra fast In the faster corners and under braking I'd have expected the Porsche to pull out a nice lead. If it was my Â£300k car I'd be careful if I was no ringmeister.

Don't forget its far easier to follow than lead too.

I see what looks like a white CSL in the background in that recent image above - guess its an aftermarket respray. I'd like one in Imola Red but I'm not going to get it resprayed myself.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> I see what looks like a white CSL in the background in that recent image above - guess its an aftermarket respray. I'd like one in Imola Red but I'm not going to get it resprayed myself.


See my fourth post down in THIS thread.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The owners name is Thorleif, it is a wrap. He is very quick around the Ring, he goes every two weeks.

Lovely car

Thorleif is a frequenter of Northloop.co.uk

http://z8.invisionfree.com/Northloop/in ... =566&st=30


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Wow, bl00dy good looking for a wrap.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> The owners name is Thorleif, it is a wrap. He is very quick around the Ring, he goes every two weeks.
> 
> Lovely car
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. Both cars came past me at a rate of knots when i was giving a PAX lap. For about 30seconds i had a quick go at keeping with them, but my efforts were futile so i just as quickly gave up. The right drivers in the right cars is a tough combo to take on no matter what you're driving.


----------

